# New frog sp. from Borneo



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

'Ninja' slug and lung-less frog amongst new species found in Borneo rainforest | Mail Online

Pretty cool little guy.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool, that stick insect is huge


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

THe fish with the crystal-clear fins is also neat looking.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Julio said:


> very cool, that stick insect is huge


I second that..Awesome pictures


----------

